# Killerkröten???



## wizardrous (21. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Habe mal eine dringliche Frage wie ich mit einigen meiner __ Frösche/__ Kröten Verfahren soll. Habe nun zwei davon in Quarantäne und schwanke zwischen Salz drüberkippen, verbuddeln oder irgendwo weit weg in einem städtischen großen See aussetzen (sterben die dann nicht auch??).

Das Problem: es ist nun das zweite mal dass sich eines dieser Tierchen in einen der großen Kois verkrallt hat. Reitet dabei quasi auf seinem Kopf rum und verkrallt sich dazu in beide Augenhölen des Koi. Diese Frosch-Art ist grau bzw. bestenfalls noch leicht schwarz-grünlich und ca. 6-7cm groß wenn man die Beine nicht mitrechnet. Durch Drücken und ziehen am Bauch oder Kopf dieses Amphibiums verkrampft sich das recht muskulöse Tier noch weiter und ich konnte die beide Male nur durch schneiden in die vorderen Muskeln mit einer Schere vom Koi loseisen. Scheinbar erholen sich die Viecher davon aber recht schnell wieder denn ich habe beide nun in einem großen Eimer gefangen und sie hüpfen schon wieder recht munter umher. Bei den Koi bin ich noch nicht sicher inwieweit sich die wieder erholen. Sind halt die Augen trüb durch das Eindrücken und zur Zeit sehen sie jedenfalls mal gar nichts. Da es ca. 10 Jahre alte Fische sind und auch schon eine stattliche Größe zwischen 30 und 40 cm haben möchte ich natürlich alles mögliche tun um solche Vorfälle zukünftig möglichst zu vermeiden. Hat sowas schonmal irgendwer erlebt und handelt es sich dabei um eine spezifische Frosch oder Krötensorte die man vom Teich vertreiben sollte? Habe dort auch viele kleinere Grasfrösche, Lurche, steinmolche USW die natürlich nicht vertrieben, vergiftet o.ö. werden sollen von daher bin ich für jeden Tip äußerst dankbar.


----------



## butzbacher (21. März 2015)

Zu deinen Ausführungen fällt mir nur eines ein - du gehörst wegen Verstößen gegen Naturschutz- und Tierschutzrecht angezeigt.


----------



## Caphalor (21. März 2015)

Ich dachte erst, ich hätte mich verlesen und dann dachte ich,  das ist ein schlechter Scherz. 
Die Natur ist zwar manchmal auch grausam und nicht nachvollziehbar aber bei so einem Verhalten fehlen mir echt die Worte. 
Du hast nicht allen Ernstes mit einer Schere an den __ Kröten rumgeschnitten!!!
Das Kröten sich in der Laichzeit an allem festklammern, was halbwegs passt wird hier eher zur Nebensache.
Koi hin oder her. Das Verhalten, was du hier an den Tag legst, schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus....


----------



## Lyliana (21. März 2015)

Tötest du auch __ Reiher und Katzen und andere Raubtiere?

Aber davon abgesehen.... der Frosch... wollte mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit.... fröscheln .... *hüstel*

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass __ Frösche/__ Kröten sich festkrallen. Und wie bei allen Tierchen gibt´s welche die greifen mal daneben weil sie zu ... heiß .. sind *gg*

Also nicht töten bitte, nur weil sie ausversehen dein Koi erwischt haben... is ärgerlich, aber kommt vor.


----------



## Zacky (21. März 2015)

Das Thema ist sicher sehr zwiespältig zu betrachten und sicher sind die bisherigen Argumente des TE so nicht hinnehmbar, aber dennoch sollten wir dieses Thema auch mit einer gewissen Objektivität betrachten.

Fakt ist, dass es sich hierbei um ein Krötenmännchen halten müsste, welches im Frühjahr auf Paarungssuche geht und kein Weibchen findet. So krallt sich die Kröte / der Frosch einen Fisch und umklammert diesen. Der Frosch / die Kröte hat recht scharfe Krallen mit denen er sich tief in die Weichorgane der Fische verankert. Das sind häufig die Augen und die Kiemen, was am Ende zu massiven Verletzungen beim Fisch führt. Im schlimmsten Fall, wird der Fisch das nicht überleben und auch das ist sicherlich für den Halter inakzeptabel.

Wenn das einfache Lösen des Frosches / der Kröte nicht funktioniert, würde ich in erster Linie einen Tierarzt aufsuchen, der die Tiere trennt und ggf. gleich die Verletzungen behandeln kann. Was evtl. noch eine Lösung sein könnte, aber da hoffe ich jetzt auf weitere Meinungen ~ ist, dass man den Koi samt Frosch aus dem Teich holt und beide Tiere mit Nelkenöl oder anderen Narkosemitteln betäubt. So könnte es ja evtl. sein, dass der Frosch / die Kröte etwas locker lässt und beide Tiere sanft getrennt werden könnten.

Das ist aber auch nur eine Theorie von mir.

Sollte es dann volbracht sein, würde ich den Fisch eh' separat und warm hältern und die Wundheilung anschieben.


----------



## Hagalaz (21. März 2015)

Zacky nimm es mir nicht übel aber bei solchen Ausführungen von wegen am Tier rum schneiden etc. Finde ich es von dir als Mod recht herb zu sagen: "Das Thema ist sicher sehr zwiespältig zu betrachten" das ist einfach nur Tierschutzwidrig...


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. März 2015)

Omg ....
Also ich kann verstehen, dass man das eigene Tier beschützen will.
Aber andere Tiere deshalb zu quälen, zu Tode womöglich geht gar nicht. Und verstößt eindeutug gegen einschlägiges Gesetz. Mag sein, dass Tieren das Tierschutzgesetz  "egal" ist, für Menschen ist es absolut verbindlich. Und du bist doch ein Mensch @ wizardous, gell? Also darfst du nicht an den __ Kröten rumschnippeln, ätzende Substanzen draufstreuen oder sie zur "Todesstrafe" irgendwo aussetzen.
Wenn es deinen Koi wirklich so schlimm erwischt hat, dann wirst du ohnehin einen Tierarzt zu Rate ziehen wollen, den kannst du ja gleich fragen, ob es irgendeinen Kniff gibt, dass eine verirrte Amphibie ihren Griff lockert. ( Beim Menschen wäre das z. B. gezielter Druck auf den Ellbogennerv) Ziehen an Kopf oder Rumpf ist eher kontraproduktiv.
Außerdem wäre es vielleicht hilfreich, wenn du versuchst, die fragliche Kröte zu bestimmen.

Ich kann mir übrigens auch vorstellen, dass die Kois auch nicht ganz doof sind und nachdem sie mitbekommen haben, was ihrem Artgenossen passierte, generell vorsichtiger werden und vielleicht bei "Kröte in Sicht" schnell abtauchen oder so.
Gute Besserung für den verletzten Fisch.


----------



## Wild (21. März 2015)

Hallo,
wenn die Kröte den Koi so umklammert, dass er stirbt, dann ist das Natur!
Koi leben eben nicht bei uns in freier Wildbahn!!!

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## wizardrous (22. März 2015)

Also ich habe nicht das Bein abgeschnitten sondern nur ziemlich leicht reingeschnitten und es geht dem Frosch wie gesagt momentan schon wieder gut, der andere konnte leider bereits sogar flüchten. Das mit dem speziellen Reflex Griff zum lösen ist aber auch eine gute Idee, werde ich mal nachforschen. Trotzdem wird der sicher keinen Fuß mehr in meinen Garten setzen soviel steht mal fest. Schilder mit dem Wortlaut "Krötenweibchen gesucht" kann ich mir ja wohl auch eher schenken. Ich habe hier einen sehr naturnahen Teich mit Riesen Pflanz-Reinigungsteich in dem sich Unsummen von Molchen, Fröschen USW. sehr gern frei entfalten können. Es ist aber keinesfalls hinnehmbar dass meine Kois angegriffen werden wo das völlig unnatürlich bzw. unnötig ist. Wenn ein Fressfeind wie Katze oder __ Reiher einen erwischt dann ist das Pech aber dann dient es zumindest noch dem Nahrungskreislauf. Ich verwende jedes Jahr Unsummen von Stunden um jedes noch so kleine Vieh (__ Schnecken, __ egel usw.) aus dem Filter zu retten, durchsuche abgefischte Algen auf kleine Quappen, __ Molche und __ Frösche und rette jede Libellenlarve die ich irgendwo finde. Trotzdem nehme ich mir das Recht raus meine Koi vor derartigen Attacken zu schützen wenn ich es rechtzeitig entdecke und wenn dafür der ein oder andere Frosch dran glauben muss dann ist das so, dafür habe ich dutzende anderer vor dem Rasenmäher, vor Austrocknung nach dem algenfischen USW. gerettet!!!. Da mein akuter Ärger verflogen ist kommt natürlich nur aussetzen in einem Biotop weiter weg von meinem in Frage. Wo würde sich der Frosch/Kröte denn wohl am ehesten Wohlfühlen?? Und funktioniert das zukünftig bei solchen Vorfällen mit dem Nelkenöl erfahrungsgemäß? Welche Dosierung nimmt man da wenn man den Fisch nicht gefährden will? Und warum erstickt eine Kröte eigentlich nicht irgendwann wenn sie tagelang im Koi verkrallt ist und der nur am Boden liegt??? Ich dachte die Kiemenatmung würde im adulten Alter wenn überhaupt nur noch sekundär für kürzere Zeiträume funktionieren? Was für eine seltsame Gattung habe ich denn da wohl???


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. März 2015)

Morgen Wizardrous,

schön dass du dich etwas beruhigt hast. Mal schauen, ob wir da irgendwie zusammenkommen.
Du schreibst, dass du einen naturnahen Teich hättest und Amphibien gerne auch mal rettest, was ich sehr lobenswert finde, wenn es nicht gerade gegen deine Koi geht.
Also, an deinem naturnahen Teich haben sich diverse Froschlurche und __ Molche eingefunden, "die Natur" hat also dein Angebot angenommen und macht dir jetzt ein bisschen Ärger. Mag sein, dass dir das "sodomistische" Verhalten mancher __ Kröten ¿ (Ironie) "unnötig" oder "unnatürlich" vorkommt, lass dir gesagt sein: unter bestimmten Umständen ist es normal und damit selbstverständlich natürlich. Z.B. bei Erdkröten in der Nachlaichphase, wenn die meisten Weibchen das Laichgewässer schon wieder verlassen haben, oder auch, wenn generell viel zu wenig Weibchen am Laichgewässer anwesend sind. Krötenmännchen bespringen in ihrer Not dann einiges, das nicht im entferntesten ein Krötenweibchen ist. Das ist ein ganz natürliches Verhalten. Allerdings gibt es unter Kröten nicht nur Paarungs(lock)rufe, sondern auch Befreiungs- und Abwehrrufe, die z.B. nicht paarungsbereite Weibchen oder aus im Eifer des Paarungsgefechts (ja, das ist teilweise durchaus dramatisch) Versehen umklammerte Männchen ausstoßen um den unerwünschten Partner wieder loszuwerden.
Für deine Fische ist es jetzt natürlich wirklich blöd, dass sie stumm sind und diese Rufe nicht nachahmen können. Aber vielleicht liese sich hier auch eine technische Lösung finden, wenn du die entsprechenden Rufe aufnimmst und im Bedarfsfall abspielst?
Oder du installierst zwischen Amphibienzone und Kois zur Laichzeit einen Schutzzaun. Das Problem ist ja zeitlich ziemlich eingegrenzt und befristet.
Aber dafür müsstest du wissen, um welche Art Froschlurch es sich handelt, damit du passende Maßnahmen ergreifen kannst.
Ich wiederhole hier meine Aufforderung: versuche die verschiedenen Arten in deinem Teich zu bestimmen! Dann kannst du auch abschätzen, wann sie wieder wegwandern und wie weit.

Jetzt zum rechtlichen: Alle Amphibien -Molche, __ Frösche, Kröten- stehen unter strengen Naturschutz. Es ist verboten, sie aus ihrem Lebensraum zu entnehmen und irgendwo anders reinzusetzen, egal ob anderes, womöglich ungeeignetes, Habitat oder Eimer. Das gilt auch für den eigenen Gartenteich. Nur weil Kröten in deinen Teich auf dein Grundstück zugewandert sind befinden sie sich nicht in deinem Eigentum! Du darfst sie nicht umsiedeln und nicht in Eimer setzen. Also lass den anderen Kröterich bitte sofort frei.
Du darfst aber zum Schutz deiner Kois Maßnahmen ergreifen, die die Amphibien nicht beeinträchtigen. Eventuell hilft man dir auch bei der örtlichen Naturschutzgruppe, BUND oder NABU, oder der zuständigen Behörde -Umweltamt, Gemeinde, etc.- weiter. Ruf da einfach mal an nächste Woche und lass dich beraten.


----------



## Zacky (22. März 2015)

Hagalaz schrieb:


> Zacky nimm es mir nicht übel aber bei solchen Ausführungen von wegen am Tier rum schneiden etc. Finde ich es von dir als Mod recht herb...



Ich nehme es niemanden übel, da jeder seine Meinung dazu äußern kann, nur bin ich bislang auch der einzige User der sich darüber echte Gedanken macht und nach Lösungsansätzen sucht. Das Thema "Tier- & Artenschutz" ist ganz sicher wichtig und wird auch in keinem Fall vernachlässigt, drum habe ich auch das hier gemeint;



Zacky schrieb:


> sicher sind die bisherigen Argumente des TE so nicht hinnehmbar


und das


Zacky schrieb:


> würde ich in erster Linie einen Tierarzt aufsuchen, der die Tiere trennt und ggf. gleich die Verletzungen behandeln kann.




Wie es mit dem Nelkenöl bei einer Kröte funktioniert, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn Du einen Fisch mit Nelkenöl betäubst, musst Du ihn eh' unter Beobachtung halten und siehst eigentlich ganz gut, wenn er recht ruhig und gelassen ist. Die genauere Dosierung steht aber auch auf der Verpackung, denn eine Überdosierung wäre für den Fisch tödlich.

Das Thema sollte jetzt bitte auch nicht zu einer Grundsatzdiskussion über Tier- & Artenschutz führen, denn damit ist niemanden geholfen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2015)

wizardrous schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Da es ca. *10 Jahre alte* Fische sind und auch schon eine stattliche Größe zwischen 30 und 40 cm haben möchte ich natürlich alles mögliche tun um solche Vorfälle zukünftig möglichst zu vermeiden.



HI,

das wird bei den verbutteten Koi so einfach nichts werden da sie in Griffgröße der geilen Krötenmännchen bleiben. Das einfachste wäre die Koi in ne Innenhälterung und erst wieder raus wenn die __ Kröten mit dem laichen fertig sind und wieder stiften gehen - dann passiert so was nicht.

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2015)

Krötenzaun um den Teich und Eimer im Pflanzenteich leeren.

Meines wissen lassen __ Kröten die Fische aber normalerweise nach einiger Zeit los. 
Weil die Fische nicht auftauchen zum Atmen und die Krötenmännchen sonst ersaufen.


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Es scheint hier ja viele zu Geben die sich auch mit der Tierwelt in und UM den Teich sich bestens Auskennen.

Da du ja den armen Frosch/Kröte ja noch eingesperrt hast und wissen willst was es für einer ist. (Wobei das fast nebensächlich ist, weil das zum normalen Paarungsverhalten gehört)
Mach doch ein Foto und stell es ein. Sicher hat schon mal wer diese Art gesehen. Vielleicht... 

Gestern war ein Eisvogel an unserem Teich und besaß die Frechheit mit mir zu schimpfen weil ich ihn störte. Ich hab zurück geschimpft und gesagt, er könne wieder kommen wenn ich es nicht sehe. 
Da er so gemeckert hat, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass er über Winter den ein oder anderen Fisch rausgejagt hat. Das ist halt der Nachteil, wenn mein Teich nicht zufriert und die anderen Weiher und Teiche ringsum schon. Aber damit muss ich und meine Fische eben Leben. Das ist die Natur. 

Aber im Großen und Ganzen, gibt es mir, als größtes Raubtier, sowieso nicht das Recht darüber zu urteilen. 

Grüße
Mandy


----------



## pema (22. März 2015)

wizardrous schrieb:


> Das Problem: es ist nun das zweite mal dass sich eines dieser Tierchen in einen der großen Kois *verkrallt* hat. Reitet dabei quasi auf seinem Kopf rum und *verkrallt* sich dazu in beide Augenhölen des Koi.


Hallo,
egal welche Art es ist - ob Frosch oder Kröte - Amphibien haben keine Krallen http://www.froschnetz.ch/biologie/. 
Das nur mal zur Information für Killerkrötengeplagte.
Ansonsten enthalte ich mich besser jeden Kommentares - .
petra


----------



## fiseloer (22. März 2015)

Vielleicht mach ich es mir ja zu einfach oder verstehe das Problem nicht.
Wenn die __ Frösche, __ Kröten etc. im Frühjahr in den Teich einwandern, so wie jetzt bei mir, fang ich sie raus, setzt sie in einen kleinen gut bewachsenen Fertigteich, mache ein Netz über den Koiteich und gut ist. Nach wenigen Wochen ist der Spuk sowieso vorbei.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Zacky (22. März 2015)

@fiseloer  Wenn man es vorher bemerkt und reagieren kann, mag es gehen...aber wenn Du den Fisch mit Krötenanhang erst im Teich siehst, ist es leider zu spät. Und genau das ist hier jetzt der Fall gewesen. Der Fisch ist bereits in den Fängen der liebestollen Kröte und diese fügt ihm ggf. massive Verletzungen zu. 

Grundsätzlich hast Du und die anderen User in dieser Hinsicht auch recht, dass man Vorsorge treffen müsste/könnte. Aber auch das ist wieder etwas, was man hier wieder dazu gelernt hat, denn ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass diese Problematik gar nicht so vielen Teichbesitzern/Fischhaltern präsent ist.


----------



## fiseloer (22. März 2015)

Hallo Zacky,
jeder Teich-/Koifreund kontrolliert sein Gewässer täglich. Wenn ich die erste Kröte/Frosch sehe, wird sie/er ins benachbarte Amphibienquartier umgesiedelt und das Netz kommt über den Teich. Damit kann man m.E. allen Problemen weitgehend aus dem Weg gehen.
Wer es besonders sicher mag kann natürlich auch einen Streifen aus Blech/Kunststoff um den Teich machen, den die __ Kröten nicht überwinden können.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Zacky (22. März 2015)

Damit magst Du auch Recht haben, aber jeden Tag kontrollieren und schauen... naja, ich bin mal ehrlich...ich schaue aus dem Fenster und sehe bei mir nix, zumal mein Teich aktuell noch abgedeckt ist und durch die Abdeckung kommen auch die anderen Teichbesucher durch, nur sehe ich nicht wirklich einen Fisch, geschweige denn einen Frosch/eine Kröte im Wasser. 
Die Idee mit der Barriere scheint mir zur Wanderungszeit eine sinnvolle, wenn auch evtl. etwas aufwändige, Möglichkeit zu sein.  Ich sag's ja, man lernt immer wieder was dazu!


----------



## misudapi (22. März 2015)

Hallo

ganz blöde Frage, Totto hats es bereits geschrieben . Der Frosch erstickt doch wenn der Fisch nicht auftaucht.
Wieso ertrank dieser nicht? Vielleicht hätte man nur etwas länger warten müßen?
Irgend was ist mir hier entgangen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

Also wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre, hab ich mal in der Schule gelernt das das 

a) vom Wasser abhängt (Sauerstoffgehalt)
b) Aktivitäten des Tieres

und dann wenn er nichts tut, und der Sauerstoffgehalt sau gut ist, schiergar fühlend ewig


----------



## wizardrous (23. März 2015)

Also nachdem die ersten Schocks verdaut sind hier mal mein Stand der Dinge: erstens war mir so ein Verhalten bislang nicht bekannt von daher auch das Schockelement.....und wenn meine Katze überraschend von einem Hund zerfleischt wird würde ich auch diesem affektbedingt mit allen (!!!) nötigen Mitteln von Klammergriff über Pfefferspray bis hin zur Armbrust zu Leibe rücken egal wie sehr dann sein Besitzer am Ende rumschreit. Wenn die Mehrheit der Forenuser hier bei sowas ganz locker, analytisch und korrekt vorgeht dann habt ihr meine Glückwünsche.

Habe mich aber auf den NABU Seiten auchmal ein wenig eingelesen und bin nun ziemlich sicher dass es sich um __ Kröten handelt weil die Hinterbeine nicht wirklich arg anders als die vorderen ausgeprägt sind und die sich auch nicht hüpfend fortbewegen. Wie es scheint sammeln die Helfer der o.g. Organisation auch durchaus diese Wanderer in Eimern ö.ä. ein. Scheinbar haben die auch einige spezielle Handgriffe mit denen sie überschüssige Männchen entklammern können und somit den gesamten Knäuel, speziell aber die Weibchen, dadurch vor dem ertrinken retten, da muss ich mich nochmal schlauer zu machen.

Nach 36 Stunden Einzelhaft hat mich Kröti heute so traurig und zutraulich aus den schwarzen Augen angeschaut dass ich ihn wieder in den Pflanzteich entlassen habe. Falls ich ihn aber wieder an einem der Koi erwische gewinnt er er eine Reise in den nächstgelegenen Sumpf wobei er ja selbst dann scheinbar im nächsten Frühjahr zurückgewandert käme wenn ich das richtig sehe. Die "direkte" Verbindung zwischen den beiden Gewässern habe ich nun vorerst mit einem Gitter geschützt aber den kompletten Teich kann ich unmöglich absperren und schon gar nicht die Kois umsiedeln. Außerdem habe ich keine Ahnung welches das krötenschlüpf Gewässer war und was die machen würden wenn ich Ihnen ihren heimatlichen Teich im Frühjahr komplett zu baue? Kann ja dann auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein wenn die Kröten den weiten Weg umsonst zurück wandern?? Freue mich auf weitere konstruktive Vorschläge oder Erfahrungen anderer "Krötenopfer", einiges hat ja schon geholfen. Einer der koi verhält sich schon wieder relativ normal und hat auch optisch nur leichte Kratzer und ein paar Schuppen verloren. Der andere hat zur Zeit noch keine Augen bzw. nur trübe blasse Punkte aber vielleicht gibt es bei Fischen da durchaus selbst-Heilungschancen?? Verhält sich ein wenig lethargisch aber Futter nehmen sie bei diesen eisigen Temperaturen ja eh allesamt noch nicht deswegen kann ich nicht beurteilen ob ich ihm demnächst die Sticks manuell in den Mund schieben muss oder ob er es irgendwie auf andere Weise wahrnimmt.


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2015)

Waren das nicht Maulwürfe, Tim    

Schweres Thema ...

Passiert es öfter das sich ein Bufo-Mann an einem Koi vergreift ?

Habe es zwar auch schon öfters gelesen, aber wie oft tatsächlich passiert das ?

Ich bitte um Aufzählungen der Koiteichbesitzer ...

Dies soll natürlich keine Entschuldigung für das Verhalten des TO sein.

Fakt ist, wie Butzbacher stellvertretend für alle Naturliebhaber schon geschrieben,
daß Amphibien und Reptilien streng geschützt sind.

Vielleicht hilft wizardrous bei seiner Problemstelle ein Amphibienschutzzaun rund um den Koiteich, wobei der Zugang zum Pflanzenteich offen ist.
Wie er schon geschrieben hat abgetrennt mit einem Gitter als Sperre zum Koiteich.
Wenn die Wanderung wieder vorbei ist kann man den Schutzzaun ja wieder entfernen ...

Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung an meiner Aufzählung ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. März 2015)

wizardrous schrieb:


> Also nachdem die ersten Schocks verdaut sind hier mal mein Stand der Dinge: erstens war mir so ein Verhalten bislang nicht bekannt von daher auch das Schockelement....


Natur entzieht sich halt menschlichen Bewertungsmaßstäben und Wunschvorstellungen. Das Beste ist, so viel wie möglich darüber zu lernen und zu wissen, bevor man es bewertet 


> und wenn meine Katze überraschend von einem Hund zerfleischt wird würde ich auch diesem affektbedingt mit allen (!!!) nötigen Mitteln von Klammergriff über Pfefferspray bis hin zur Armbrust zu Leibe rücken egal wie sehr dann sein Besitzer am Ende rumschreit.


Du behauptest jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft, dass du all das in unmittelbarer Griffweite hättest? *staun* Und schlimmstenfalls müsstest du vor Gericht die Verhältnismäßigkeit deiner Aktion begründen. Lebhafte Pahntasie hilft dir nicht weiter, wenn du alternativ wissen könntest was zu tun ist. 



> Wenn die Mehrheit der Forenuser hier bei sowas ganz locker, analytisch und korrekt vorgeht dann habt ihr meine Glückwünsche.


Glaube ich nicht, und in einer akuten  Schock-/Stresssituation ist schlecht nachdenken. Also ist es besser, vorher schon Wissen zu haben, auf das man zugreifen kann, ist grundsätzlich so. Aus Schaden wird man auch klug und auch aus Fehlern kann man lernen. Und das tust du ja auch, so scheint es. Dann bist du auf einem guten Weg.



> Wie es scheint sammeln die Helfer der o.g. Organisation auch durchaus diese Wanderer in Eimern ö.ä. ein.


Es scheint nicht so, es ist so. Der Unterschied ist aber, dass ehrenamtliche Helfer an den entsprechenden Schutzzäunen zur Laichzeit die Amphibien einsammeln um sie über die starke befahrene Straße zu bringen, die deren Lebensraum durchschneidet. Ohne diese Schutzmaßnahme wäre der sichere Tod vieler dieser Tiere und eventuell auch einiger auf Amphibienleichen in den Gegenverkehr rutschender Autofahrer vorprogrammiert.
Ganz nebenbei kann man auch noch Daten zur Popolutionsentwicklung sammeln. Das ist aktiver Naturschutz.



> da muss ich mich nochmal schlauer zu machen.


Tu das. Schlaumachen schadet grundsätzlich nie.


----------



## Zacky (23. März 2015)

Ich habe mal einzelne Beiträge hier aus diesem Thread gelöst, da sie keinen Zusammenhang zum eigentlichen Thema ergeben.

Die Meinungen können hier weiter ausgetauscht werden.

Danke für euer Verständnis und bitte sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Golo (24. März 2015)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ja, es kommt schon vor, dass sich Erdkröten und sogar Grasfrösche an Koi "vergreifen".

In solchen Fällen hilft es, den Fisch zu fangen und die Kröte (oder den __ Grasfrosch) VORSICHTIG aus dem Klammergriff zu lösen.

Bevor ich an einer Kröte oder einem Frosch rumschnippeln würde, würde ich doch eher auf die Koihaltung verzichten und mir vielleicht lieber Moderlies-chen
halten (die kann keine Kröte fangen...)

Wizardrous kann ich nur sagen, dass er froh sein kann, dass ihn hier niemand wegen Tierquälerei anzeigt...

Noch einen schönen Tag - Ralph


----------



## Golo (24. März 2015)

PS:

Auf dem oberen Bild ist eine Forelle zu sehen und kein Koi...

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Tinky (24. März 2015)

Warum liegt die Forelle denn auf der Wiese??


----------



## Küstensegler (24. März 2015)

Das ist doch offensichtlich 
die sonnt sich.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tottoabs (24. März 2015)

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.teichforum.org/gallery/files/78-FischmitFrosch01.JPG&imgrefurl=http://alt.koi.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9548&h=512&w=384&tbnid=deGN_sT8iGi1iM:&zoom=1&docid=Hj003L2C8pBk8M&ei=7KgRVZK6LsSsUbq3hDg&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=815/page-1&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=0CCcQrQMwAg

Also wenn man nach "Kröte Koi" Googlt findet man einige Bilder.

Zu dem Hund der sich über die Katze her macht und auf meinem Grund erschlagen wird gibt es schon diverse Urteile.
Der Hundehalter ist selbst schuld. Er hat auf sein Tier zu achten und es nicht auf fremden Grund räubern zu lassen.

Möglicherweise ist der Hundehalter unfähig ein Tier zu halten. Weiterhin können Hunde welche Fremdes Vieh angreifen (Hund, Katze, Huhn, Ente, Kaninchen, Kuh, Schaf, Pferd etc. ) Unter die Kampfhundeverordnung fallen ... egal welche Rasse...Maulkorb und immer angeleint.

Das nächste mal sitzt die Mieze bei einem Kleinkind auf dem Schoß und der Hund macht in seinem Wahn kein Unterschied.


----------



## wizardrous (30. März 2015)

Also hier mal ein paar Fotos von den "Monstern". Schaue nun zweimal täglich und bislang gab es drei weitere Vorkomnisse. Zweimal konnte ich die kleinen dabei ohne allzu grobe Massnahmen von ihrer Beute lösen, aber speziell wenn sie sich hinter die Augenhölen verkrallen habe ich bislang leider noch keine völlig schmerzfreie Methode finden können  Kann mir anhand der Fotos jemand sagen um welches Amphibium es sich handelt? Ich liebäugle nun mit dem Gedanken die Gelege dieser Gattung zwar (Tierschutzkonform) nicht aktiv zu entfernen aber zumindest werde ich die nun nicht mehr wie früher vor Austrocknung, den Vögeln o.ä. schützen, sprich der Wasserverlust den die kleinen bei einem künstlichen Gewässer scheinbar nicht einkalkulieren wird ab sofort erst wieder ausgeglichen nachdem die Eier vertrocknet sind. Dieses Jahr könnten die aber Glück haben, denn es ist arg regnerisch.

Die Fernhaltetaktik war leider auch ergebnislos denn es hat sich leider herausgestellt das Einzig der Hauptteich das Brutgewässer der Wahl zu sein scheint und völlig absperren kann ich den schlichtweg nicht.Vermutlich sind die seinerzeit genau dort geschlüpft und sind mit dem Pflanzteich als Alternative deswegen überhaupt nicht zufrieden.


----------



## wizardrous (30. März 2015)

Hier noch Bilder vom aktuellen Laich. Können demnach ja schonmal keine __ Kröten sein?!


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2015)

Nein das ist Froschlaich wie du erkannt hast. Auf dem Bild hast du aber eine Kröte.


----------



## wizardrous (10. Apr. 2015)

Falls es noch jemand interessiert der auch diese Probleme hat: mittlerweile habe ich ca. 1 Dutzend mal die kleinen Plagegeister entfernt und die beste Strategie scheint es zu sein wenn man beide Parteien das Ganze gemäß ihrem eigenen Schmerzempfinden austaktieren lässt.

Das heißt man keschert den befallenen Koi raus was kein Problem ist da er zu diesem Zeitpunkt (und vermutlich auch in Zukunft) eh blind ist. Dann wird Kröti sanft aber bestimmt an beiden (!) Hinterläufen gepackt, diese sind immer frei. Der Fisch versucht alles um den Angreifer loszuwerden und windet sich in beide Richtungen Soweit Kröti nicht zu sehr zudrückt . Nach kurzer Zeit erscheint es dem Angreifer dann sinnvoller sich die konsequent festgehaltenen Hinterbeine nicht auszukugeln und hackt sich vorne aus den Augen oder den Kiemen aus. Ist wohl quasi der klassische französische Froschschenkelgriff und auf ähnliche Weise wird ja leider wohl auch die gleichnamige "Delikatesse" zubereitet nur dass man dort nicht dem Frosch die Entscheidung überlässt.

Alle anderen Kniffe, Griffe, drücken usw. die ich alternativ versucht habe führten eher nicht zum Erfolg weil sich Kröti dann immer mehr verkrampft und sogar noch fester einhackt was dann dem Fisch umso mehr verletzt.

Bald ist ja nun hoffentlich die Brunft vorbei....


----------



## der_odo (10. Apr. 2015)

Moin,
wie wäre es nächstes Jahr mit einem Krötenzaun um den Teich, wenn jedes Jahr eine Schar an Hüpfern vorbeizieht?
1-2 Einbuchtungen mit Loch und Eimer einplanen (Wie an den Landstraßen) und du kannst die __ Kröten in den übernächsten Naturtümpel setzen.


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2015)

Tja Christian, genau das ist verboten. 
LG René


----------



## der_odo (10. Apr. 2015)

Okay,
dann nur den Krötenzaun, ohne umsetzen. Das sollte nicht verboten sein....


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2015)

Und dann? Sollen die armem Viecher die ganze Zeit um den Zaun laufen, bis sie vor Erschöpfung umfallen, weil sie schlimmstenfalls ja den Macker auch noch mit sich rumtragen?


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2015)

vielleicht kann man außerhalb des Zauns einen kleinen Mini einbuddeln und anlegen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## rollikoi (10. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

ich glaube hier kann man diskutieren wie man will.
Der ThreadOpener ist davon überzeugt das die __ Kröten pardon Killerkröten eine potentielle Lebensgefahr für seine 10jährigen "Jumbokoi" von 30 bis 40cm darstellen und er sie loswerden muss egal wie.

LG Bernd


----------



## Lyliana (10. Apr. 2015)

Wizard hat doch zwei Teiche oder nicht? 
Wenn sie an den einen nicht kommen gehen sie an den andern. 

Die Frage ist halt welche Arbeit einem lieber ist. Teich ab schirmen oder der Natur ins Handwerk pfuschen. Es wurde ja auch schon geraten zur Fröschel und Krötel -Zeit die Fische umzulagern. 

Es ist halt leider leider immer noch nicht jedem bewusst, dass wenn er sich die Natur holt auch NATUR bekommt. Und Natur ist nicht immer lieb und schön und süß. Sie ist Leben, Arbeiten, Fortpflanzen. Auch wenns mal kurios wird.


----------



## jolantha (11. Apr. 2015)

Ich habe jetzt hier die ganze Zeit mitgelesen, und auch die empörten Reaktionen einiger Mitglieder mitbekommen. 
Meinetwegen könnt Ihr mich jetzt steinigen, vierteilen, teeren und federn, aber wenn eine Kröte, oder sonst irgendjemand 
meinen über 30 Jahre alten Koi angreift, hat der garantiert keinen Sonnenaufgang mehr.


----------

